# S.M.A.R.T. Harddisk



## Tech&ME (Mar 6, 2005)

How do I enable the S.M.A.R.T. Capability of my harddisk.?


----------



## swatkat (Mar 6, 2005)

enable it in BIOS first and then u have to use some softwares to monitr HDD status using SMART. one of the software is Active Smart..
*www.ariolic.com/activesmart/


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 6, 2005)

If your hard disk is SMART capable, it has to be enabled in the BIOS. Go into the BIOS and you will find an option to enable SMART under either the drive settings or under the Advanced page. You should see a SMART All-OK message every time you boot the computer after enabling it.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 6, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> If your hard disk is SMART capable, it has to be enabled in the BIOS. Go into the BIOS and you will find an option to enable SMART under either the drive settings or under the Advanced page



Can u tell me in more details, how to enable it in the bios, i could not find any entry in the bios which says SMART or something similar. I have the AWARD BIOS

Please help.


----------



## swatkat (Mar 6, 2005)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> enoonmai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it will be somethin like "HDD SMART Capability" in the BIOS, mostly in Advanced Configuration section or Chipset Config section...


----------



## thambiduraip (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi,

The newer AWARD bios doesnt  offer this feature. The older versions offer this SMART feature. Some other MBD bios offers this. 

U couldnt find this features in ur bios, may it is implicitly enabled by corresponding bios manufactures, no need for enablimg expliclity/ this feature is not available in ur BIOS.


----------



## klinux (Mar 6, 2005)

which brand of disk . If its samsung u can use their utilities to enable smart , change drive speed , change noise and transfer rate . 
*www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/utilities/
check which one is for ur hdd model . Not sure if this utility is available for seagate . but u can also check smart status in everest home edition . if its enabled u dont have to set anything


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 6, 2005)

hey guys... 
   what is this SMART feature and how do i come to know if my HDD supports this SMART feature...
  it will be gr8 if anyone can make this bit detailed... i have Samsung 40 GB HDD (guess 7200 rpm)

 Cheers.  
  Dipen


----------



## swatkat (Mar 6, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> hey guys...
> what is this SMART feature and how do i come to know if my HDD supports this SMART feature...
> it will be gr8 if anyone can make this bit detailed... i have Samsung 40 GB HDD (guess 7200 rpm)
> 
> ...


see this link....
*www.z-a-recovery.com/smart_faq.htm


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 6, 2005)

@dipen01: In addition to the info swatkat has posted, you should know that literally drives manufactured in recent times are SMART capable, but most of them have SMART functionality disabled, and thats why you have to enable them through the BIOS.  Once you've enabled it, every time the drives are detected at the POST sequence, you will see a message to the effect to "Drive is SMART capable and enabled" and you will be able to use most hardware diagnostics programs, (one such small example is SpeedFan) to read the SMART values directly in Windows.

*img128.exs.cx/img128/4804/smart7ss.th.jpg


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 6, 2005)

hey buddy..

    but yaar i have Compaq machine and the Compaq bios is lil different so some of the features are not there in it... i couldnt find SMART enable/disable option either...
   what do i have to do now.. will downloading some hard-drive utilities from Samsung site work or ill need to do anything differnt.
   pls lemme know.. anywys thanx for ur advice.

  Cheers..
   DIpen


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 6, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Once you've enabled it, every time the drives are detected at the POST sequence, you will see a message to the effect to "Drive is SMART capable and enabled" and you will be able to use most hardware diagnostics programs





			
				thambiduraip said:
			
		

> The newer AWARD bios doesnt offer this feature. The older versions offer this SMART feature. Some other MBD bios offers this.



I don't know if Mr. thambiduraip is correct or not. I could not find any entry for enabling it in the BIOS *enoonmai*.

I am using two Seagate ST340015A 5400 RPM harddisk , 40 gb each. I have installed *HCL SMART Expert version 1.5 * to monitor the SMART values, though I am getting the S.M.A.R.T. Values displayed on my screen I am not sure if it is correct since during the bootup and after POST the message says "*Drive is SMART capable and disabled*".

So, please kindly let me know if i should consider the Values displayed by *HCL SMART Expert* to be correct or not. No threshold errors have been generated till now. and also any other errors have been generated till now. Please advice me.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 6, 2005)

If the values increase and drop and generally change, then yes, I assume the program reads the SMART status straight off the drive and is showing the correct values. However, if everything stays stuck at 0, then its obviously not enabled, as its impossible for it not to generate at least some errors. 

And I dont know about what thambiduraip said is right or not, but I dont see why anyone would take that option OUT of the BIOS. But I've seen that in some AWARD BIOS, you have to flash the BIOS to a higher update to take advantage of the HDD SMART capability. Because if its there, it should be under "Advanced BIOS Setup". 

Please post your BIOS version so that we can check this out. Also, check if your motherboard is MSI, because most BIOS updates listing "Added HDD SMART monitoring to BIOS" as a release fix seem to come under the MSI banner.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 6, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Please post your BIOS version so that we can check this out. Also, check if your motherboard is MSI, because most BIOS updates listing "Added HDD SMART monitoring to BIOS" as a release fix seem to come under the MSI banner.



Well I have checked the BIOS version it is AWARD Modular BIOS v6.00PG, updated to F5 version 

Motherboard : F5 version updated for 8VD667 Mobo of Giga-Byte.

F5 is the latest and the most updated version as per the Giga-Byte Website.

And *enoonmai*, I also check the S.M.A.R.T values from HCL SMART Expert, the values remain constant even after refresh. Which simply means the values do show up but no updates takes place to the values.

Say for example the temperate is shown as 36 on starting the application and remains so even if i refersh it every 2 minutes or so.

Please help me fix this .


----------



## klinux (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok for the Samsung drives , there are tools given above . For seagate , try these 

*www.seagate.com/support/seatools/
*www.seagate.com/support/disc/manuals/sata/cuda7200_sata_pm.pdf
*www.seagate.com/support/disc/manuals/ata/cuda_72008_pm.pdf


----------

